# Deprofundis latest homeruns , lastest LP



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> Robert Pickett said:
> 
> 
> > I recently ordered a CD from Japan, Kondrashin conducting Shostakovich 13 live with the Bavarian Radio SO. His last recording of that work, 1980, and a real gem.
> ...


Dear ladie's & gentelmen, il postino brought me the goos i seek , the Flipper t-shirt and because there is one...the Hulegas Ensemble 15cds box-set, iit's magical, enchanting, beyond incredible 10 out of 10 , im in love, im joyful


----------

